# Hohhot, Inner Mongolia, China



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

I went to Hohhot 10 years ago. I really enjoyed the roast lamb there. It's surely changed a lot.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Great pics.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Inner Mongolia produced best milk of China.


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

I was once on the train from Beijing to the Northwest China, the view of Inner Mogolia is very unique.


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Inner Mongolia has Mongolian population of over 4 million. Mongolia has 2.7 million.


----------



## waly (Feb 5, 2006)

YelloPerilo said:


> ^^
> There are more people of Mongolian ethnicity living in Inner Mongolia (Nei Menggu) than in the Mongolian Republic. Mongol-Chinese are still using the Mongolian script, whereas Outer Mongolians are using cyrillic, as they were heavily influenced by the former USSR after independence in 1921. Till today, the Republic of China (on Taiwan) still does not recognise Outer Mongolia as an independent state.


And before Mongolia's independence in 1946 (not 1921,only in 1946 did China admitted Mongolia's independence under the pressure of USSR,in fact even the independence in 1921 was supported by USSR,in the 1950s Xinjiang and Xizang(Tibet) things also had USSR's shadow),the religion was Tibetean Buddhism,there were so many religious rite just like Tibet,but now they die out, replaced by Russian style things,from language to all,you can see a lot of this influence in Mongolia.


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

waly said:


> And before Mongolia's independence in 1946 (not 1921,only in 1946 did China admitted Mongolia's independence under the pressure of USSR,in fact even the independence in 1921 was supported by USSR,in the 1950s Xinjiang and Xizang(Tibet) things also had USSR's shadow),the religion was Tibetean Buddhism,there were so many religious rite just like Tibet,but now they die out, replaced by Russian style things,from language to all,you can see a lot of this influence in Mongolia.


Well, actually Outer Mongolia's independence was only recognised by the Communist Party of China/ PRC. The Guomingdang (GMD)/ ROC, till today, does not recognise its independence.

I was was in Hohhot last August and I was surprised by the dynamic and developement that changed this city in the last 15 years. The landscape was breathtaking and I also had the chance to watch a Nadaam just two hours north of Hohhot.


----------



## WHAT!! (Oct 4, 2005)

a car shop









w00t what kind of cars


----------



## waly (Feb 5, 2006)

YelloPerilo said:


> Well, actually Outer Mongolia's independence was only recognised by the Communist Party of China/ PRC. The Guomingdang (GMD)/ ROC, till today, does not recognise its independence.
> 
> I was was in Hohhot last August and I was surprised by the dynamic and developement that changed this city in the last 15 years. The landscape was breathtaking and I also had the chance to watch a Nadaam just two hours north of Hohhot.


But it was The Guomingdang (GMD)/ ROC which made a treaty with USSR in 1946,it was KMT(GMD) which gave the signature.KMT wanted USSR's help to defeat Japan in northeast of China.In order to get back northeast out and out,(at that time,Russia wanted to get back its influence in northeast which disappeared after 1905 losing the war with Japan;Russia still occupied Arthur port(Dalian),and controlled the railway in northeast,Harbin is the center of railway system in northeast) KMT government made a treaty with USSR,admitted the independence of Outer Mongolia,but demand that Russia should retreat from northeast out and out.
But after 1946,the civil war broken out,KMT government lost controlling of China,and Russia still occupied Dalian and railway.So in 1950,after KMT went to Taiwan,KMT didn't admit the treaty.
After Mao founded PRC,Mao came to Moscow many times to talk about the northeast,but received Stalin's cold treat.At last, Russia gave Dalian back to China in 1954 and dropped out railway,retreat from northeast .


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

:redx:


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Some Views of Inner Mongolia


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Some Views of Inner Mongolia


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Some Views of Inner Mongolia


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

Incredible grasslands... almost like a depopulated Europe...


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Very Very Very Very beautiful, Another place I just added to my "must visit before I die" list...kay:


----------



## vinceph116 (May 28, 2009)

I was in HohHot on a week holiday, 2 weeks ago. Was really impressed with the city - Beautiful I can say.

Taken by: vinceph116 (July 2009)

HohHot Airport









HohHot Airport









HohHot Airport









5-star Jin JIang International Hotel









5-star Jin Jiang International Hotel









HohHot City


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

excellent photos


----------



## vinceph116 (May 28, 2009)

xavarreiro said:


> excellent photos


Thanks xavarreiro. Just glad to share.> I will post a couple more of the grassland.

Taken by: vinceph116 (JUly 2009)
Xilamuren Grassland 



















































































Sunset at the Grassland






















































Sunrise at the Grassland



























some Mongolian delicacies..........................



























.............................and lastly a vendor selling varieties of nuts.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos from this city :cheers:


----------



## Hidden Dragon (Oct 20, 2004)

Hohhot has changed so much these years! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

woah, it's so cool to see mongolian architecture intergrated into modern highrises and buildings!

we should see more of that around the world otherwise cities would just look like an average american city


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting (Feb 5, 2010)

Wonderful...................I think I will go to travel inner Mongolia next summer........

真是太漂亮了！！！！


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

全部是是叉叉，看不见！！


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

any more photos?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some new photos would be nice to see here...


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Some new photos would be nice to see here...


agreed


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

^ This thing looks huge. What is it?


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

^ I love little fat sheep, they even have it in Los Angeles I go there all the time.


----------

